# cutting fire bricks



## wlf89 (Sep 20, 2011)

is there anyway to cut firebricks in half thickness wise. i can find them 2 1/4 which will be about the right thickness once they are cut in half the question is how? would a concrete brick place be able to cut them for me you think?


----------



## wlf89 (Sep 20, 2011)

is there anyway to cut firebricks in half thickness wise. i can find them 2 1/4 which will be about the right thickness once they are cut in half the question is how? would a concrete brick place be able to cut them for me you think?


----------



## fossil (Sep 20, 2011)

There are different kinds of firebrick...material composition and density.  I don't know what kind you need.  If these Rutlands would do ya (9"x4-1/2"x1-1/4"), they're available, affordable, and you wouldn't be faced with trying to cut them in half the hardest way to cut them in half.  Rick

http://www.acehardware.com/product/index.jsp?productId=1366795


----------



## jtb51b (Sep 20, 2011)

If you cant find the brick, I can help.. I am in the refractory business and have all sorts of brick and monolithic refractory running out my ears..  I am in central Al, right off I-65.. 

Jason


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Sep 20, 2011)

It's been a long time since I've done this but we used to split them with a chisel. The key is to work slow. Draw a line where you want it cut. Just tap the chisel along this line and you'll have to go across it a few times before it simply breaks along that crack. Of course, they can be cut with a tile saw too (I think) but I always just used a hammer and chisel. Remember, work slow and don't hit too hard.


----------



## summit (Sep 21, 2011)

you need 1 1/4" thick brick.. commonly avail locally and by internet.


----------



## gregbesia (Sep 21, 2011)

This summer I laid down pavers fo a small patio. I used masonry cut off wheels on an angle grinder. I wonder I this would work for You. 

http://www.lowes.com/ProductDisplay...gId=10051&cmRelshp=req&rel=nofollow&cId=PDIO1


----------



## northernontario (Sep 21, 2011)

wlf89 said:
			
		

> is there anyway to cut firebricks in half thickness wise.



You mean you want to take something 2-1/4" thick, and split it to be 1-1/8" thick?  Won't be able to do that with a hammer and chisel.  You might get away with it using a tile saw, but thats an aweful lot of cutting.  The brick may not be strong enough to resist cracking.


----------



## wlf89 (Sep 21, 2011)

jtb51b said:
			
		

> If you cant find the brick, I can help.. I am in the refractory business and have all sorts of brick and monolithic refractory running out my ears..  I am in central Al, right off I-65..
> 
> Jason




sent u a pm jason


the size i need is 10'' tall x 4-3/4'' wide x 7/8'' thick.


----------



## Snowslider (Sep 26, 2011)

I have the same issue, relining a stove and one brick needs to be cut. The vendor advised me use a hacksaw with a carbide blade.

--Doug


----------



## wlf89 (Sep 27, 2011)

i used a circular saw to cut mine with a diamond tooth blade or you could use a grinder with a masanory cutting wheel.


----------



## CamFan (Sep 27, 2011)

wlf89 said:
			
		

> i used a circular saw to cut mine with a diamond tooth blade or you could use a grinder with a masanory cutting wheel.



I use a brick or block saw a mason would have.  If no one you know has one a tile saw with a diamond blade will work.  The skill saw works  as noted above and the last thing would be the grinder with a blade.  Safey wise the  the best is first the least was last.  More injuries are with the grinder with a blade for cutting.  I know people do it but be careful with that one.  Trying to split a hole brick is not even an option of anything I would do.  Find the right brick.  Some have been offered here and if Tractor supply has them for 2.99 each that is the way to go.   Good luck and be safe!


----------

